# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  BRB in 2 days

## mytonse

Dtians,

I had a rather hectic appointment outta here.Aldo the limited WIFI service added to my misery.

Just 2-3 days..


Keep well buddies..

----------


## Endurer

okies mate, I can wait.

take care

ciao

----------


## Hina87

okay Yunus

have fun and be safe  :Smile: 

ttyl

----------


## Fairy

Ok Yunus. We r waiting bro  :Smile: 

Come back soon :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

Yunus 
i am waiting  :Smile: 

God Bless u   :Smile: 
Best of the Best luck :up;

----------


## KOHINOOR

We R Waiting Bro  :Smile: 

Allah Bless You  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

We miss you Yunus :giveflower;

2 days abhi tak nahin huwey kya? ^o)

Come back soon bro  :Smile:

----------

